# gg



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

See, it's only AFTER I post when I remember things like FarCry, Battlefield series, MOH series, and stuff like that. Grr... :angry:


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

I can't play first person shooters! I really do get that Doom-induced motion sickness in a major way!


----------



## Bassoonist Student (Sep 23, 2004)

well, I like GT3 A-Spec, MK Deception :angry: that is hard for me on Konquest I can't believe it  :blink: . Burnout 3 I like that  , I can't wait for GT$ with prologue Gran Turismo 4. :lol:  B) 

Cheers.

Martin


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

I prefer GTA San Andreas. That is the best PS2 game there is. BTW, I also LOVE Burnout 3. Good taste in games there Bassonist! B)


----------



## Bassoonist Student (Sep 23, 2004)

Quavrion,

Yeah of course so am I .

GTA3, My brother want one for this christmas I dont know. But thing is GT4 will come here this December I don't know when it release here at UK.

Im so excited and can't wait for it .

Martin.



> _Originally posted by Quaverion_@Nov 30 2004, 06:47 PM
> *I prefer GTA San Andreas. That is the best PS2 game there is. BTW, I also LOVE Burnout 3. Good taste in games there Bassonist! B)
> [snapback]2903[/snapback]​*


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Wow, I thought it was already out all over the world and every technology came to the US last! GTA San Andreas (4) is AMAZING! You should definitely get it. You'll LOVE IT.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

I've played part of Liberty City. I never play it anymore.

Is San Andreas supposed to be a Los Angeles kind of city?


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Yeah, one of those cities near there. Los Angeles, Vegas, any of those, except bigger. B)


----------

